# New Social Group - Collectors and Hoarders



## Battou (May 25, 2009)

Battou has created a new social group called "Collectors and Hoarders", with the following description:



> A group for those who find the classic equipment a must have. Be it to use it or display it this is another place to discuss and show off your past, reasent and future classic equipment purchesses.



To join this group visit the social groups homepage where this new group will be listed.


----------

